# Cyma Pocket Watch Help



## bornentertainer

Hi everyone!

I have been a lurker for a while and finally signed up recently just to search and didn't expect to be a poster, as I'm a buyer of watches not what I would call a collector, saying that I don't really sell them so I must collect







Anyway....

My first post is a question, I recently bought a CYMA pocket watch and thought the face had yellowed with age, I saw an identical watch on ebay describing it as having a ceramic face and curiosity got the better of me and I opened the front to find that the glass (plastic) was yellow not the face!

My question's are...

Can the yellowing be cleaned and with what?

Is it better to leave it in its original state or would it be worth replacing the glass with a new one?




























Many thanks

BornEntertainer


----------



## rhaythorne

Welcome to the forum.

Super watch! I love those CYMA GSTP's









I'd leave the original crystal just as it is. It's authentic after all.

If it really bothers you though you might try polishing it with Polywatch but I'm not sure this will work. It certainly wont work if it's yellowed all the way the through.


----------



## bornentertainer

rhaythorne said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Super watch! I love those CYMA GSTP's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd leave the original crystal just as it is. It's authentic after all.
> 
> If it really bothers you though you might try polishing it with Polywatch but I'm not sure this will work. It certainly wont work if it's yellowed all the way the through.


Thanks for your input, it would spoil it to make it look too new but they do seem to fetch a bit more on ebay









I'm not planning to sell it so its just myself i'm pleasing right now


----------



## pg tips

you won't be able to polish the yellow out


----------



## bornentertainer

pg tips said:


> you won't be able to polish the yellow out


Yes you are right... I tried a gentle clean which has improved it as some of it was just dirt, but now I can see that the colour is within the 'glass'. I wiped the face with a cotton bud (avoiding the lume) and I must say it looks MUCH better!

I think I will live with the 'aged look'

Thanks again


----------



## Guest

Nice watch.

But beware - the crystal can break very easy because of it's age - don't try to polish the yellowing out leave it as it is.

 Rabbit


----------



## bornentertainer

Thanks Rabbit, I have been totally talked out of touching it now.

After some good advice and a gentle clean I'm happy with its honest looking face and its authenticity. After all it's been in WW2, I shouldn't try to make it look like its just been popped over an argos counter.


----------



## Shangas

For me the most important thing about a watch is how easily it may be read (second to keeping accurate time). If you can read it fine and the yellowing doesn't bother you - keep it as it is. If it does, either clean it or have the crystal replaced. (I personally would have the crystal replaced).


----------



## kornafluckees

Shangas said:


> For me the most important thing about a watch is how easily it may be read (second to keeping accurate time). If you can read it fine and the yellowing doesn't bother you - keep it as it is. If it does, either clean it or have the crystal replaced. (I personally would have the crystal replaced).


If was mine would have the crystal replaced ... but keep the old crystal ... I inherited my late aunt's silver pocket watch and the crystal was really badly yellowed, soft, and fragile .. so it was replaced when serviced ...

dunk


----------



## Shangas

Does this watch have a chain with it?


----------



## bornentertainer

I'm wondering if the cost of a new crystal would be worth it when I'm not going to be carrying it around? it keeps perfect time btw much better than some of my wristwatches that are half its age!

No it didn't come with a chain Shangas


----------

